# Lang 84" Deluxe worth it??



## jman2 (Dec 21, 2016)

There's a Lang 84" Deluxe smoker for sale in my area.  In the condition it's in, does it look worth $2600?  It looks like an older generation model but not sure.  Is it true that the older models are better quality than the newer ones?  Thanks.












IMG_7662.JPG



__ jman2
__ Dec 21, 2016


















IMG_7663.JPG



__ jman2
__ Dec 21, 2016


















IMG_7664.JPG



__ jman2
__ Dec 21, 2016


----------



## phatbac (Dec 21, 2016)

That one looks rough but really probably just needs new paint and clean/reseason. Lang smokers last forever so you will get value for your money. If you can use a smoker that and you have the cash go for it!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 21, 2016)

Offer him less...rust spot on the cooking chamber seems to be in a weird spot like there was a grease fire or something. What for shape is the firebox in?
I have an 84D and that thing is a beast, I love it.


----------



## johnh12 (Dec 23, 2016)

The rounded ends says it's a first generation Lang from when Ben made 'em out of old tanks. The new ones have flat ends made from rolled steel but they all cook great.

Seems like a decent deal as long as the rust/corrosion is just cosmetic and hasn't become true cancer. That can be handled easily with a little TLC or call Lang to get a price on a re-paint job.

Agree that you should offer a little less cuz that's the way the game is played.

Good luck!


----------



## dward51 (Dec 23, 2016)

Well, from the vegetation in the background of the photos "taking it back to Ben" for repainting might not be an affordable option.  I would make sure the rust is just surface rust and not deep.  On the other hand that rust and apparent grease fire in the main chamber are good negotiation points for possibly offering less if you want to try.  Assuming the rust is not an issue, either have it sandblasted or sanded with flap wheels, by hand etc.... and repaint with black high temp paint and it should look like new.

Considering a new Lang 84" deluxe is $5,500, as long as that one is structurally sound it should be a decent buy.  I did a quick google search and the lowest price on a used 84" deluxe I saw was $3,200 (but they were not in need of restoration like this one is).  So you might try for a lower price?


----------



## burnthecash (Jan 18, 2017)

JMan2 said:


> There's a Lang 84" Deluxe smoker for sale in my area.  In the condition it's in, does it look worth $2600?  It looks like an older generation model but not sure.  Is it true that the older models are better quality than the newer ones?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Did you end up purchasing this one?


----------



## burnthecash (Jan 18, 2017)

Did you end up purchasing this one?


----------

